# Shark Hole



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Anyone know where the shark hole is around Corpus?


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## rjohnson107 (May 21, 2004)

Ok?? Is it on the map someplace? I can't find it. Bob Hall pier area??


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

rjohnson107 said:


> Ok?? Is it on the map someplace? I can't find it. Bob Hall pier area??


Yes, fish BHP....there aren't any fish further south.


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

mako said:


> Yes, fish BHP....there aren't any fish further south.


LOL!!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hit the Kleberg beach a few miles south of BHP.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Shark Hole Is That A Strip Club


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Shark Hole?

The shark hole is also called the 7.5 fathom reef just a couple of miles of PINS in the lower 40's. That is where the current state record mako was landed offshore. That is where the recent makos have been landed off the beach and many of the tigers. 

Deaver


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)




----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Shark Hole I was speaking about is in the bay..........but I don't know where. Several small islands around it and is definetly in/around the laguna......any help?


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

JD761 said:


> Hit the Kleberg beach a few miles south of BHP.


AHAHAHAHA


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

cool pics POWER :biggrin:


----------

